

No Man is an iLand - Origummy
http://www.pocketnext.com/stories/no-man-is-an-iland/

======
nooneelse
And yet I felt the gaming I tried on mobiles and tablets constricted to poking
and flailing with too little feedback, which was fine for slower stuff and
puzzle games (and I can enjoy those, but they aren't all I really want).
Until, that is, I hooked up a PS3 controller via bluetooth. Now I'm back to
actually enjoying some racing games and replaying GTAIII just for the fun heck
of some comfortably controlled nostalgia. A thousand game flowers blooming is
nice and all, but it would be nice, imho, to start having some convergence
toward good/better controller(s) (where good maps, for me, to something where
form follows function relative to the shape of human hands and how I have lots
of fingers and they still train moderately well to precisely timed coordinated
actions using tactile feedback... oh and hooks into lots of games/platforms).

------
irickt
No man is an Iland, intire of itselfe; every man is a peece of the Continent,
a part of the maine; if a Clod bee washed away by the Sea, Europe is the
lesse, as well as if a Promontorie were, as well as if a Manor of thy friends
or of thine owne were; any mans death diminishes me, because I am involved in
Mankinde; And therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; It tolls
for thee.

MEDITATION XVII, Devotions upon Emergent Occasions, John Donne, 1624

